# What's the most fucked up thing you saw in the internet?



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

I saw a video where a guy killed a guy on the bed and started eating his body. He started cutting his ass and started eating it raw. And later he had sex with the dead body.


----------



## Einon (Jul 25, 2019)

Some guy I knew always used to play child porn on the school computers,in front of everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Einon said:


> Some guy I knew always used to play child porn on the school computers,in front of everyone.


What was the ages of the children?


----------



## Demir (Jul 25, 2019)

Never watched anyhing ilegal on internet


----------



## Einon (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> What was the ages of the children?


Idk,never asked him,it's been a while.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Demir said:


> Never watched anyhing ilegal on internet


Nothing s illegal on the internet I guess


Einon said:


> Idk,never asked him,it's been a while.


How old did the kids look like in the video


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 25, 2019)

That sounds like some sick shit, man. Would not wanna watch.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> That sounds like some sick shit, man. Would not wanna watch.


You want link? I will try to search it up


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> You want link? I will try to search it up


I’m fine.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jul 25, 2019)

I saw the face Of the indians on this website.Could never recover from the pain


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I saw a video where a guy killed a guy on the bed and started eating his body. He started cutting his ass and started eating it raw. And later he had sex with the dead body.



I watched that video too.


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

But the most fucked up probably has to be three guys one hammer.

Mexican cartel videos are really fucked too. as is anything involving Brazil.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> But the most fucked up probably has to be three guys one hammer.
> 
> Mexican cartel videos are really fucked too. as is anything involving Brazil.


I seen that three guys one hammer. Fucking Fucking brutal


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


>


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> You want link? I will try to search it up


yes br0


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## GhastlyGhoul (Jul 25, 2019)

This thread is definitely the most fubar.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I seen that three guys one hammer. Fucking Fucking brutal


what happens there?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> yes br0


I can't find that link, tbh I saw that video in some NSFW forum. If you can access the dark web you can search for a red room and try to lookup 'daisy's destruction'. FUCKING BRUTAL


----------



## GhastlyGhoul (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> what happens there?


Don't they beat that guy to death?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> what happens there?


Guys smashing open a oldcel face with a hammer and you can see the bones of his face. I can only remember till here. And also he dies


----------



## Einon (Jul 25, 2019)

Demir said:


> Never watched anyhing ilegal on internet


Ok,mister moral man.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> what happens there?


It starts out with a guy bludgeoning the victim's face with a yellow pipe, the camera closes in on what used to be a face but is now unrecognizable. The guy goes on to drive a screwdriver repeatedly into the victim's stomach, then up to the eyes and through his nose. while the victim is still alive, only able to make gurgling noises and move his arms slightly. The guy then steps on victims stomach and after they serve a few death blows with a hammer.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> It starts out with a guy bludgeoning the victim's face with a yellow pipe, the camera closes in on what used to be a face but is now unrecognizable. The guy goes on to drive a screwdriver repeatedly into the victim's stomach, then up to the eyes and through his nose. while the victim is still alive, only able to make gurgling noises and move his arms slightly. The guy then steps on victims stomach and after they serve a few death blows with a hammer.


Lol brutal I still can't remove the hammer getting fucked on his face from my memory


----------



## reddollars (Jul 25, 2019)

Some guy had his entire face peeled while still alive and skin around the chest was open too so you could see the rib cage. Cartel niggas are no joke


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

reddollars said:


> Some guy had his entire face peeled while still alive and skin around the chest was open too so you could see the rib cage. Cartel niggas are no joke


That's very common. There are red rooms or websites in the dark web where the skinner skins the victims face live in the video and viewers pay money on how to skin them. They even have books on how to skin the face starting from the lips.


----------



## pisslord (Jul 25, 2019)

The cursed video. One guy. Red background. I was a kid back then. Very disturbing.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> The cursed video. One guy. Red background. I was a kid back then. Very disturbing.


What happend more?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> skinner


----------



## pisslord (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> What happend more?


He was only looking at me. Then smiled. Creepy music.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> He was only looking at me. Then smiled. Creepy music.


That's not creepy at all lol


----------



## pisslord (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> That's not creepy at all lol


It is when you're 9


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> It is when you're 9


You have a point


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> It starts out with a guy bludgeoning the victim's face with a yellow pipe, the camera closes in on what used to be a face but is now unrecognizable. The guy goes on to drive a screwdriver repeatedly into the victim's stomach, then up to the eyes and through his nose. while the victim is still alive, only able to make gurgling noises and move his arms slightly. The guy then steps on victims stomach and after they serve a few death blows with a hammer.


----------



## pisslord (Jul 25, 2019)

This one. Too scared to watch even now.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


>


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 25, 2019)

honestly some things are better not seen.

bad for your saul.

alexander the great died after seeing currycels in person.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


>


Oh boy you don't know what happens in 'daisy's destruction'


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Oh boy you don't know what happens in 'daisy's destruction'



... what happens there


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> This one. Too scared to watch even now.



Looks creepy but not that disgusting


----------



## reddollars (Jul 25, 2019)

Can you send me a link ?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> ... what happens there


The videos didn’t consist of just one victim, although Daisy was the youngest of them all, aged just 18 months, while the other victims were Liza aged 12 and Cindy aged 11 (Source: Wikipedia). Liza and Cindy were voluntarily given to Peter by their parents in the hope of better food and living conditions.

According to the witnesses, the videos consisted of the girl torturing the baby in a number of different ways, for e.g. clipping her private parts with cloth-clips, dropping hot wax (again on her private parts), using the baby to satisfy her own personal sexual needs etc.

She even tied the baby upside down and beat her with rope and various other material for hours, Liza and Cindy too suffered these tortures although their videos were slightly different in type and torture than what Daisy suffered. (Scroll down for details).

It just suffices to say that, even the policemen who captured Scully and saw the video; cried, went into shock, and some had nightmare for months, and that’s not very common in the case of policemen who’re trained to cope with these kind of things in advance.


reddollars said:


> Can you send me a link ?


I really can't find that video again. I got that video two years ago when I was watching in YouTube 'top 10 videos not to google'


----------



## reddollars (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> That's very common. There are red rooms or websites in the dark web where the skinner skins the victims face live in the video and viewers pay money on how to skin them. They even have books on how to skin the face starting from the lips.


Send link g


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

reddollars said:


> Send link g


You know how to access the dark web?


----------



## pisslord (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Looks creepy but not that disgusting


Urban legends are 23x more scarier than gore or chink elevator videos.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> Urban legends are 23x more scarier than gore or chink elevator videos.








Daisy’s Destruction - The Complete Truth, In Detail!


Daisy’s Destruction - Daisy Destruction is the name of one of the most horrifying snuff video series ever created. It’s also used as an example for human experiment sites, and considering how it gained quite a bit of mainstream media attention, here I’m scribbling this piece on the same.




www.deepwebsiteslinks.com





Bruh


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 25, 2019)

Three guys one hammer was the most brutal one because I watched it when I was like 12


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 25, 2019)

This video bro, went into relapse after seeing it.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> The videos didn’t consist of just one victim, although Daisy was the youngest of them all, aged just 18 months, while the other victims were Liza aged 12 and Cindy aged 11 (Source: Wikipedia). Liza and Cindy were voluntarily given to Peter by their parents in the hope of better food and living conditions.
> 
> According to the witnesses, the videos consisted of *the girl *torturing the baby in a number of different ways, for e.g. clipping her private parts with cloth-clips, dropping hot wax (again on her private parts), using the baby to satisfy her own personal sexual needs etc.
> 
> ...



who is she?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

3 Guys 1 Hammer


Click To Watch




www.livegore.com





@paulie_walnuts
If anyone wants to see 3 guys 1 hammer her you go


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 25, 2019)

Luka Magnotta? That was my first gore video as well OP.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> who is she?


She is a 18 month old baby who was tortured and used for sexual desires. And was then later killed.


fukmylyf said:


> Luka Magnotta? That was my first gore video as well OP.


Nah mine was different. Backstory was :- two gay lovers broke up and one of them was angry and invited the other guy to a hotel where he tied up the other guy to a bed and started eating him raw and then was fucked in the arsehole


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> She is a 18 month old baby who was tortured and used for sexual desires. And was then later killed.



no i wondered who was the person (a female) that tortured that baby

but i just read the wiki articel...it was this peter who worked with some philipino women

honestly..i hope the pedo get in jail the treatment he deserves from other inmates ngl


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> She is a 18 month old baby who was tortured and used for sexual desires. And was then later killed.
> 
> Nah mine was different. Backstory was :- two gay lovers broke up and one of them was angry and invited the other guy to a hotel where he tied up the other guy to a bed and started eating him raw and then was fucked in the arsehole


yeah... that's the Luka Magnotta vid. 1 lunatic 1 icepick


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> no i wondered who was the person (a female) that tortured that baby
> 
> but i just read the wiki articel...it was this peter who worked with some philipino women
> 
> honestly..i hope the pedo get in jail the treatment he deserves from other inmates ngl


Idk dude. Pedos should be given the death penalty instantly


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> 3 Guys 1 Hammer
> 
> 
> Click To Watch
> ...









ii try to minimize my cortisol..not gonna watch that shit

the description was enough


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

"horrible truth" video is the worst


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> "horrible truth" video is the worst


What's it about?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> yeah... that's the Luka Magnotta vid. 1 lunatic 1 icepick



when i see people try act narcy and doing this weird facial expression with all that squiting i somtimes get magnotta vibes..its just too gay somtimes ngl


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> The videos didn’t consist of just one victim, although Daisy was the youngest of them all, aged just 18 months, while the other victims were Liza aged 12 and Cindy aged 11 (Source: Wikipedia). Liza and Cindy were voluntarily given to Peter by their parents in the hope of better food and living conditions.
> 
> According to the witnesses, the videos consisted of the girl torturing the baby in a number of different ways, for e.g. clipping her private parts with cloth-clips, dropping hot wax (again on her private parts), using the baby to satisfy her own personal sexual needs etc.
> 
> ...


You watched Daisy's Destruction?  omg


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> This one. Too scared to watch even now.




Holy shit i saw that video years ago. from what i remember it's very eerie.

Yeah not gonna watch that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> ii try to minimize my cortisol..not gonna watch that shit
> 
> the description was enough


Lucky nigga. Wish I never saw gore stuffs or knew about them


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> What's it about?


It's some 32 minute video of some 10 year old boy getting raped. The "Dreamer heaven levels" video is a short clip of it


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> You watched Daisy's Destruction?  omg


I tried to find videos in the dark web but I wasn't unable to find even one. People realized it was too extreme to be existing


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 25, 2019)

pisslord said:


> This one. Too scared to watch even now.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> It's some 32 minute video of some 10 year old boy getting raped. The "Dreamer heaven levels" video is a short clip of it


Nah fam I am good lol


----------



## BigBiceps (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I saw a video where a guy killed a guy on the bed and started eating his body. He started cutting his ass and started eating it raw. And later he had sex with the dead body.


What the actual fuck? How and why do you even find that type of sick shit.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 85966


You are too high T to get scared.


BigBiceps said:


> What the actual fuck? How and why do you even find that type of sick shit.


"Top 10 videos not to google"


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I tried to find videos in the dark web but I wasn't unable to find even one. People realized it was too extreme to be existing


Yeah well DD or that other "Dreamer Heaven levels / Horrible truth" is probably the worst shit. I've watched Luka Magnotta, 3 guys 1 hammer, Akademgorodok maniacs etc and am pretty immune to almost anything on gore sites. The worst is seeing animal abuse or just seeing kids get bullied tbh.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 25, 2019)

Obey. the .walrus .


tbh


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> It's some 32 minute video of some 10 year old boy getting raped. The "Dreamer heaven levels" video is a short clip of it



Is it a documentary or what?


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> What's it about?







was actually on youtube ...


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Obey. the .walrus .
> 
> 
> tbh



Not scary at all just some dude in a drag dancing with distorted music.


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

5:50 >

Very fucked


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 25, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Not scary at all just some dude in a drag dancing with distorted music.


maybe the less subhuman you are the more the disturbed by it?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> View attachment 85970
> 
> was actually on youtube ...


Scary shit man. I wonder why stuff like this never comes in my youtube recommendations


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 5:50 >
> 
> Very fucked



Scaretheatre deleted his video once he realised it was real but it was reuploaded. Someone confirmed the full video is 32 minutes long. What the actual fuck.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 85972


I see Patrick got the sharingan


----------



## Aids! (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> maybe the less subhuman you are the more the disturbed by it?



Well I'm not Subhuman at all physically speaking and i'm not disturbed by it so idk.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Well I'm not Subhuman at all physically speaking and i'm not disturbed by it so idk.


He meant mentally


x30001 said:


> Scaretheatre deleted his video once he realised it was real but it was reuploaded. Someone confirmed the full video is 32 minutes long. What the actual fuck.


So they raped a 10 year old guy for 32 mins. Fucking brutal


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 25, 2019)

the rating section on this site


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 42, Guests: 12)


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> So they raped a 10 year old guy for 32 mins. Fucking brutal



I wouldn't really call a 10 year old boy a guy.


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> when i see people try act narcy and doing this weird facial expression with all that squiting i somtimes get magnotta vibes..its just too gay somtimes ngl


most def
@keep crying for me gives those vibes


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> I wouldn't really call a 10 year old boy a guy.


Lol I am used to saying 'guy' for any boy or man


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> 5:50 >
> 
> Very fucked




............ is that actually real? what in devil's name did i just see? or hear rather hear since i couldn't really make out what was going on.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

i just googled this scully guy and his helper
















he also killed 2 girls and forced them to dig their own grave


----------



## x30001 (Jul 25, 2019)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 43, Guests: 11)*


reptiles 
W


paulie_walnuts said:


> i just googled this scully guy and his helper


Weird fact: Luka Magnotta's lawyer was called Peter Scully.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> i just googled this scully guy and his helper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just be white bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> reptiles









paulie_walnuts said:


> i just googled this scully guy and his helper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


graves me


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 25, 2019)

guys don't look at such videos, seriously.

you'll regret it.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> guys don't look at such videos, seriously.
> 
> you'll regret it.


Legit from my experience


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Just be white bro



the one in the middle was his girlfriend. she also appeared in the mentioned video and tortured the infant






fucked up..


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> the one in the middle was his girlfriend. she also appeared in the mentioned video and tortured the infant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad shit bruh


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 25, 2019)

I watched 3 guys one hammer and some other video when some Brazilian lady got her head chopped off.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I watched 3chugs one hammer and some other video when some Brazilian lady got her head chopped off.


Good for you


----------



## reddollars (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> You know how to access the dark web?


nah dude if i knew i would but is there any guides on yt for accessing it?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 25, 2019)

reddollars said:


> nah dude if i knew i would but is there any guides on yt for accessing it?


For accessing dark web. Yes
For accessing red rooms or shit urls. Probably


----------



## Deleted member 1552 (Jul 25, 2019)

all this shit is in both ways disgusting and interesting, not gonna watch the videos but if you got some more info on fuked up cases I can read about it would be interesting


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 25, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> You want link? I will try to search it up


send me the link


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 25, 2019)

cartel shit on bestgore
I want the link too @Yoyome99


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 25, 2019)

y'all asking for the link are about to be investigated. delete asap srsly


----------



## reddollars (Jul 25, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Scaretheatre deleted his video once he realised it was real but it was reuploaded. Someone confirmed the full video is 32 minutes long. What the actual fuck.


Shit looks like the skulltrooper from fortnite


----------



## Deleted member 1958 (Jul 25, 2019)

Idk probably a prostitute cutting a guys dick and then fingering the hole.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 26, 2019)

WawelDragon1683 said:


> Idk probably a prostitute cutting a guys dick and then fingering the hole.



Wtf!? where did you see that?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 26, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> send me the link





Redrighthand said:


> cartel shit on bestgore
> I want the link too @Yoyome99








Luka Magnotta 1 Lunatic 1 Ice Pick Murder Video


The killer, Luka Magnotta, kills the man with an ice pick, cuts off his limbs, has sex with the dead body, eats the flesh then feeds it to a dog and




www.documentingreality.com


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jul 26, 2019)

2 girls 1 cup


----------



## RedKeyboard (Jul 26, 2019)

*Looksmax.me





*


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 26, 2019)

Dont click if pussy


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 26, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Dont click if pussy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wtf is that?


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 26, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Wtf is that?


its a girl who suicided in a bathtub


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 26, 2019)

I think it was called 3 guys 1 hammer.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 26, 2019)

Spoiler











nice legs


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 26, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I think it was called 3 guys 1 hammer.


I regret everything. Don’t watch this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 26, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I regret everything. Don’t watch this video.


Low t


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 26, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Low t


Ok.


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 26, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I saw a video where a guy killed a guy on the bed and started eating his body. He started cutting his ass and started eating it raw. And later he had sex with the dead body.


On BestGore I saw some Brazilian kid get beheaded because he stole some bread. Absolutely Sick he was a Cute kid aswell.


----------



## Zeta ascended (Jul 26, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her legs look like deflated balloons


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 26, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Her legs look like deflated balloons


yummy


----------



## psl7 fatty (Jul 26, 2019)

just saw the three guys one hammer, its really not that bad, i watched a video of a guy who put a cup in his ass and it broke, he was scared to go to the hospital first but he ended up going, thing is he died from internal bleeding, it couldve been avoided if he went as soon as he could.


Ritalincel said:


>



rip sadam, he was second best dictator ever.


----------



## Lelek (Jul 26, 2019)

watching these kind of videos as a kid fucked me up so bad i dont feel anything watching new gore stuff


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> guys don't look at such videos, seriously.
> 
> you'll regret it.


I don't


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> I don't


Low T extremely giga high E


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Low T extremely giga high E


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> I don't



Swedish KGB just put you on a list for that reply.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2019)

xForgotMyName said:


> Swedish KGB just put you on a list for that reply.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cartel chopping this guy up while he’s alive and gutting him ripping out his stomach


----------



## verZYownZZun (Jul 31, 2019)

Mexican cartel los zetas execution where they open chest of a guy and do cuts around his heart without killing him, they had already cut his hands and also cut flesh from all around their body.


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Jul 31, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> I saw the face Of the indians on this website.Could never recover from the pain


omegalol


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> He meant mentally
> 
> So they raped a 10 year old guy for 32 mins. Fucking brutal



I hope they find the people who made the video and cut their heads off, they are a threat to humanity and I wouldn't even call them human tbh for what they did to a kid


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 31, 2019)

Lots of shit tbh.


----------

